# Check Engine light puzzle



## Kyeagle (Feb 19, 2018)

My CEL came on about a week ago, knowing the gas cap problem is the 1st likely issue I took it off and put it back, the code cleared the next day. Ive driven it fine for 2 days and this morning it came back on? Am I incorrect in thinking that if it was a sensor issue, the light would've not gone off after a day and a half, could this just be a faulty gas cap? Or is it something else? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What is your vehicle, what was the code etc...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Could be faulty anything.

Light won't come on if everything is working properly. Sometimes it takes 60 miles though. Might be less on today's systems. Or more. To reset itself.

Hard to give a more accurate answer without a code. If it's on or comes on again. Autozone or whatever parts stores are in your area usually will do a free check.


----------



## Kyeagle (Feb 19, 2018)

Sorry, its a '12 Cruze LT 1.4 turbo I've had the gas cap problem before so that's my go to, and I haven't checked the code yet. Especially since it went off and is now back on again. I plan on taking it somewhere tomorrow to get the code if the light doesn't go off before then. But the fact it went off a little while after monkeying with the cap last week, is leading me to that replacing the cap might be my first option.

I have 130K on the car, and the list of everything that has been replaced both in and out of warranty is long. So if its not the cap I'm hoping its a sensor. But there is no hard idle, no loss of power, or dip in fuel economy. It runs fine, just the CEL is on. I drive 100 miles a day commuting mostly interstate, so that should be plenty of time for the code to clear if it its going to clear/light go off, again.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Kyeagle said:


> Sorry, its a '12 Cruze LT 1.4 turbo I've had the gas cap problem before so that's my go to, and I haven't checked the code yet. Especially since it went off and is now back on again. I plan on taking it somewhere tomorrow to get the code if the light doesn't go off before then. But the fact it went off a little while after monkeying with the cap last week, is leading me to that replacing the cap might be my first option.
> 
> I have 130K on the car, and the list of everything that has been replaced both in and out of warranty is long. So if its not the cap I'm hoping its a sensor. But there is no hard idle, no loss of power, or dip in fuel economy. It runs fine, just the CEL is on. I drive 100 miles a day commuting mostly interstate, so that should be plenty of time for the code to clear if it its going to clear/light go off, again.


Did you ever get this figured out? Been dealing with a few CELs of my own. Couple weeks ago, was the O2 sensor and Air Inlet Sensor, and this weekend was all about running lean (possible fuel injector), still working this one.


----------

